# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Android : downloading APK from Shop with Linux?

## honeybear

Hi,

On my ubuntu, I would like to download few free apk files since I have no wireless.


How to use wget or firefox to get the apk files?
https://play.google.com/store/apps

INSTALL is the only possibiltiy under firefox.

Thanks

----------


## pdbon19

i don't think there is any way to download apk files from Google Play. you could try
http://www.papktop.com/
http://www.apkdownloads.com/
http://www.appsapk.com/
http://www.downloadapk.com/

----------


## ugm6hr

For open source apk's - try f-droid:
http://f-droid.org/repository/browse/

----------


## dom17

Good morning

Here is how to download apk to your computer,

-in your browser
http://apps.evozi.com/apk-downloader/

-in ubuntu
http://tuxicoman.jesuislibre.net/201...ownloader.html
(doesn't work in my 12.04, but works fine in my 14.04)

dom

----------


## rasitha2

if u want to download APK files from google play to ur computer try this one called googleplaydownloader http://www.webupd8.org/2014/10/downl...y-to-your.html

----------

